# Remembering Carina Grace



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

It was one year ago today that I was laboring with you. You were born at 5:59 am on August 9th, 2007.

All I can say is that a piece of my heart will always be missing. We miss and love you, my beloved, my Carina.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful name, by the way!








Carina Grace


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Carina


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Carina

Oh I desperately wish she was here with you to eat that first birthday cake


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

(((hugs)))) mama.







Carina. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

What a beautiful name, Carina Grace, I am so sorry that you have to endure this pain. I am keeping you in my thoughts mama.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

hugs. Tried responding earlier but was too choked up to type or see. hugs again. this should be such a happy day.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Carina Grace
















s to you, mama!!


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh mama, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear sweet baby. Many hugs to you.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Broken Heart (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thinking of you and your precious little Carina Grace at this sad time.

Take care , Sandra xx*


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------

